# Rough- in pics.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

One more in the tail lights, until trim.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

couple more.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Commence ball busting:laughing:

Pic #1 - I like stuff ran at right angles to the building. I realize you eliminated fittings by doing it like that.

Pic #2 - That 2" isn't plumb.

Pic #3 - No complaints

Pic #4 - Crown vented trap. C.O. is worthless behind the washer.

Pic #5 - When hot water runs through that 3". Squeak squeak sqeak....

It looks good. My guys hate it when I nit pick. I can't help myself...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

2nd set of pics.

How much horizontal 2" are you allowed from the riser to the main stack?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Matt said:


> 2nd set of pics.
> 
> How much horizontal 2" are you allowed from the riser to the main stack?


 Are you talking about the last pic?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

If you are talking about the venting, I can run 2" horizontally 120' serving a max of 24 DFU's.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks good except no purple primer, guess y'all don't have to use it. I like the c/o behind the washer, better than no c/o. I don't like using 90's except at a drain opening, but they still meet code. I usually won't stack a double lav, but maybe I should. Pretty neat work all in all.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I usually put c/o under the floor on a washer and a kitchen if there is good room. Why the copper pex mixture


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> I usually put c/o under the floor on a washer and a kitchen if there is good room. Why the copper pex mixture


Finished cielings under kit, and laundry. I like the ridigity of the copper stubs on finish. I dont like pex stops. They seem like they would be a nightmare to replace. They are uponor copper stubs. I just recently switched to a double fixture tee. Has a longer sweep than a san cross. I'm just thinging of the guy coming with the cable 20 years from now.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Finished cielings under kit, and laundry. I like the ridigity of the copper stubs on finish. I dont like pex stops. They seem like they would be a nightmare to replace. They are uponor copper stubs.


We use compression stops, plastic ferrules, and ss inserts from uponor, then bend supports for stubbing out of the wall with pex


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> I usually won't stack a double lav, but maybe I should.


Drain cleaners will love ya for it! :thumbup:

Good eye Matt all valid points...

Over all a pretty decent looking job!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I would have put the cleanout for the washer a few inches higher that the standpipe.

It looks like you notched too deep into the 2x4's for the 1.5" drain piipe under the window. Pic #2


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Ewwww!

All freaking plastic............man up and use cast iron and copper.

Good looking job. :thumbsup:

I too like all my runs on right angles, but still a fine job.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I wouldn't call the washer C.O. useless, it may not be used much but it will be nice to have if they need it. We have to be 2 pipe diameters from the weir to the vent. Those hubs alone will give a strong 2 1/4 plus the travel of the tee and the length of that trap 90 he's gotta be right at 4", we'd never get tagged for that. I would have supported those vertical pex lines from the washer, i'v had them slap the drywall when the solenoid opens and closes.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a couple of questions. 
1) What is a crown vented trap (here i go with my stupidity again)
2) first pic in second set what does the horizontal branch under double lav serve
I also never put a co on a laundry except for in basement
Good ooking job though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mssp said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 1) What is a crown vented trap (here i go with my stupidity again)


In days of old this would have been a crown vented s-trap.
Today many codes specify a minimum difference between the trap and the drop or, it is referred to as a crown vent.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

mssp said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 1) What is a crown vented trap (here i go with my stupidity again)
> 2) first pic in second set what does the horizontal branch under double lav serve
> I also never put a co on a laundry except for in basement
> Good ooking job though.


 That horizontal branch runs over to a vented p-trap to catch condensate from the heat pump. Also I put in a test tee to make an acessable clean for the lav drain. Just trying to think of the drain cleaner.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I would have put the cleanout for the washer a few inches higher that the standpipe.
> 
> It looks like you notched too deep into the 2x4's for the 1.5" drain piipe under the window. Pic #2


 Those are 2" x 6" exterior walls. We here up north need the extra insulation. And those hole were drilled, not notched.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Why the boiler drains on tub spout


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> Why the boiler drains on tub spout


 So I can fill the dwv without dragging a long hose everywhere. And test the tub drains after I take the test water off and hook up the tubs. The delta r10000 dont come with a cartridge.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Good idea, those plugs alway leak to. Most inspectors here will not allow a water test on water lines, and the main is rarely run to the house at that point for us


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Stacking Lavs that way? Lower one is wet vented. Why not use a Sanitary cross? I looks cleaner and provides better breathing for both traps. 

If the answer is rodding purposes then maybe i don't have the experience or total understanding. I'm looking at one, and it would be tough for a drop head cable to get straight across.

Shannon


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3/4 MIP said:


> Stacking Lavs that way? Lower one is wet vented. Why not use a Sanitary cross? I looks cleaner and provides better breathing for both traps.
> 
> If the answer is rodding purposes then maybe i don't have the experience or total understanding. I'm looking at one, and it would be tough for a drop head cable to get straight across.
> 
> Shannon


I just rodded a back to back urinal on a sanatary cross. No drop head needed, just a bend on the cable and feel for the drop. Granted it took me an hour to get the line open. 50 year old building and the urinal lines where never rodded. The line was packed so tight the auger on a drop head would of gotten hung up by getting to large a bite.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i never stub water lines through the floor and the waste out of the wall. the cabinet guy will have a very hard time to set that cabinet. i would have rolled the water lines into the wall under the kick space of the cabinet then stubbed them up above the waste.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

house plumber said:


> i never stub water lines through the floor and the waste out of the wall. the cabinet guy will have a very hard time to set that cabinet. i would have rolled the water lines into the wall under the kick space of the cabinet then stubbed them up above the waste.


 Well we are not in Fl. Last years record low was -41. And thats an outside wall. No waterlines in outside walls. Also, the 1 1/2" stubouts are not glued. I use a hub x pipe fernco with a plug on the 90 for testing. Then set the stubs in place for drywall. The carpenters I work with know this and like it. Remove the unglued stub to set the cabinet, piece o' cake.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I just rodded a back to back urinal on a sanatary cross. No drop head needed, just a bend on the cable and feel for the drop. Granted it took me an hour to get the line open. 50 year old building and the urinal lines where never rodded. The line was packed so tight the auger on a drop head would of gotten hung up by getting to large a bite.


 Hey Ratz, I'm sure you'll agree that not all sewer guys are created equal. I've gone to replace lead crosses when 2 apartments had back to back lavs. Because an inexperanced sewer guy thought he cleared the clog, but really just blew out the brass trap on the other side and flooded the neighbors bathroom. Just trying to idiot proof the system the best I can. You never know who you will get around here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why is it that wet venting doesn't work up north?.........

:laughing:



3/4 MIP said:


> Stacking Lavs that way? *Lower one is wet vented.* Why not use a Sanitary cross? I looks cleaner and provides better breathing for both traps.
> 
> If the answer is rodding purposes then maybe i don't have the experience or total understanding. I'm looking at one, and it would be tough for a drop head cable to get straight across.
> 
> Shannon


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Hey Ratz, I'm sure you'll agree that not all sewer guys are created equal. I've gone to replace lead crosses when 2 apartments had back to back lavs. Because an inexperanced sewer guy thought he cleared the clog, but really just blew out the brass trap on the other side and flooded the neighbors bathroom. Just trying to idiot proof the system the best I can. You never know who you will get around here.


I agree 100%!

We have 2 customers that have a number of back to back tub lines and lav sinks. The sinks are at a local college and the tubs are at a hotel. I usually get then in about 5 minutes of snaking time once I wait to meet their maint. guy and get to the right room. But yea for a noobie or, even their maint. guy they will have tucked their tail in and admitted defeat. At the hotel they had 3 drains stopped up for a total of 6 rooms they weren't occupying and their maint. guy had been at it for a couple of days and totally trashed 3 machines in the process.:laughing:

That could have easily been one of our less experienced guys as well.

As far as crosses you would be surprised what a cable can jump across especially when the clog is right at the drop and the cable bounces of it. Try one of those lines at place where they do photo processing and the clog is made of iron! 

So yea it's idiot proof and that is a good thing.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sanitary crosses are biatch for the drain cleaner. Those traps will breath just fine on that 2" stack. I have even used a double wye in that situation. And no, a 2" double wye will not cause a lav trap to siphon. We have already had an in depth discussion on this in case someone wants to go down that road.



3/4 MIP said:


> Stacking Lavs that way? Lower one is wet vented. Why not use a Sanitary cross? I looks cleaner and provides better breathing for both traps.
> 
> If the answer is rodding purposes then maybe i don't have the experience or total understanding. I'm looking at one, and it would be tough for a drop head cable to get straight across.
> 
> Shannon


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

So by using a cross, I'm keeping the HO out of cleaning their drains.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a poor mentality to have.

I think of it more like: I'm doing the highest quality work that will make serviceability faster/easier/better in the future.

You work for the client, not vice versa.

If Benjamin Franklin or Thomas Jefferson were standing over you while you were working and you said that, would they be proud of you? Would you be supporting your country's ideals with that mentality?

For the religious folks: If Jesus/Yahweh/Allah was standing next to you when you were doing the work and you said that, what would he think?



plumbpro said:


> So by using a cross, I'm keeping the HO out of cleaning their drains.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> So by using a cross, I'm keeping the HO out of cleaning their drains.


Yes, But you also might be setting yourself, your employees, or, another company up for a workout on the job in the future. :whistling2:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I just got a box of these in from cantractor access. They call it a double fixture cross. It has a longer radius than a standard san cross, and will guide a cable toward the drain. I like the idea of a cross as far as drainage, but future maintenance can be a little inconvient.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> Why is it that wet venting doesn't work up north?.........
> 
> :laughing:


 I'm pretty far north, and a wet vent works just fine for me. :thumbsup: but I came from the south.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I just got a box of these in from cantractor access. They call it a double fixture cross. It has a longer radius than a standard san cross, and will guide a cable toward the drain. I like the idea of a cross as far as drainage, but future maintenance can be a little inconvient.


What do those cost compare to a standard sanitary cross?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

What I like to do if I am repiping back to back set ups is install a clan out on the vent pipe just above the cross. 

I have had side by side lav sinks with a blind cross in the wall. Maintenance men and many other drain cleaners wanted to tear the wall open. I went over with my k-50 and its snap on drum with 3/8 cable, and got the rod to make the turn down in the cross in 15 minutes. The place was very happy they did not have to tear into their freshly tiled wall. The next bathroom the remodeled the opened the wall before tiling and installed the clean out on the vent above the cross.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Overall it looks good. In first picture though, top-plates need stud guards to protect the PVC. Here, inspector probably would've caught that. Unless ( I just looked at pic again) that's a 2X6 then drywall screw may not hit PVC.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Done, first sub out the door.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Some more. Nothing fancy, just working with their budget.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice Work, but i dont like hot water valves that can be opened by 2 year olds, its not safe, good work though

i have the same washer and dryer :thumbsup: the steam is great


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Nice Work, but i dont like hot water valves that can be opened by 2 year olds, its not safe, good work though
> 
> i have the same washer and dryer :thumbsup: the steam is great


 Yeah, I think you have me sold on that GP. I'm going to order some screwdriver stop boiler drains. I seem to be doing more and more of these super heaters, and re circ's. It makes sense.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Yeah, I think you have me sold on that GP. I'm going to order some screwdriver stop boiler drains. I seem to be doing more and more of these super heaters, and re circ's. It makes sense.


 
I just remove the handle,

the screwdriver stop valve will look more professional, i will order some myself. :thumbsup:


who sells the best screwdriver stop valves?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I like your style Lead Ingot. I think us St. Louis boys got it right. Neat, level, plumb and square :thumbup: I also like the ridgid closet supply tube. :yes: Flex lines are so DIY.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> I like your style Lead Ingot. I think us St. Louis boys got it right. Neat, level, plumb and square :thumbup: I also like the ridgid closet supply tube. :yes: Flex lines are so DIY.


 
Speakin of St Louis, did you know that it is the Most Dangerous City in America

*No. 1: St. Louis, Mo.*

*Rankings in Crime*
*Assault:* 4
*Murder:* 5
*Rape:* 32
*Motor Vehicle Theft:* 3
*Robbery:* 3
*Burglary:* 16

_(A "murder" rank of "4" would mean it has the 4th worst murder rate. Rankings are out of 400 cities or up to 411 cities, depending on the statistics available in each category. Eleven cities that did not have published statistics in all six individual crime categories were not considered in the overall rankings.)_


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

yeah, well how do you like this one I saw that a helper did?














Pipe Rat said:


> I like your style Lead Ingot. I think us St. Louis boys got it right. Neat, level, plumb and square :thumbup: I also like the ridgid closet supply tube. :yes: *Flex lines are so DIY*.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

house plumber said:


> yeah, well how do you like this one I saw that a helper did?
> 
> 
> View attachment 7909


Well it is Neat, Level, Plumb and Square. :blink: But I cannot say that I like that one. :laughing:


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

thats sweet i love the bends ... should have made it look like one of those straws.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Speakin of St Louis, did you know that it is the Most Dangerous City in America
> 
> *No. 1: St. Louis, Mo.*
> 
> ...


 It was the most dangerous city in the world at one point, then I moved.:whistling2:


----------

